# New Forum Senior Moderator - TurnaboutVox



## Krummhorn

We are pleased to announce the promotion of TurnaboutVox from Moderator to Senior Moderator. TurnaboutVox joined the staff ranks as a Moderator in February 2016. 

Congratulations, TurnaboutVox! 

:clap::cheers::clap::cheers:



Krummhorn,
Administrator


----------



## SixFootScowl

Congratulations! I appreciate having people who are willing to take on the responsibility of moderator. It is not an easy job either time-wise or decision-wise. The moderators and administrators help keep the site friendly so all can enjoy their time here. Thanks.


----------



## Larkenfield

Turnabout is fair play. (*)


----------



## Art Rock

Congratulations, good choice.


----------



## Ingélou

Fabulous news! 
I have long been impressed by Turnabout Vox's good sense, wit, fairness, and empathy. 

Well done, TV! :tiphat:


----------



## haydnguy

Congratulations! Thank you for taking time for our forum. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Good for TurnaboutVox. :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Congrats Turnabout! Do you know the phrase "poisoned chalice".


----------



## Becca

TVox - did you forget to step backwards when they asked for volunteers to step forward? :lol:

Been there,done that, learnt my lesson


----------



## Merl

Does TurnaboutVox now get his own engraved tankard at the TC bar, own seat in the TC canteen or his name in a different colour?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thank you (nearly) all for your confidence in me to do a reasonable job.

All that seems to be different so far is that I get the letters Sr. in front of my forum title, but I'm assured that I have accrued new 'powers' - to do what I've been doing for the past 3 years over the whole forum. I didn't have moderator privileges on all sub-forums until now.

It is nice that the TC community has been able to accept a non-musician as a forum moderator and I'm privileged to be able to continue to try to ensure that we have a civil and civilised place to discuss music here. My only qualification is a lifelong obsession with music but maybe that's enough.

To anyone who has been upset or annoyed by my decisions, actions or occasional loss of cool, I apologise. As I learned in my professional life, you can't exercise any form of oversight or authority without getting into conflict of some sort with other people. I'll keep on trying to learn and try to get better at it.

~ T-Vox


----------



## Merl

TurnaboutVox said:


> Thank you (nearly) all for your confidence in me to do a reasonable job.
> 
> All that seems to be different so far is that I get the letters Sr. in front of my forum title, but I'm assured that I have accrued new 'powers' - to do what I've been doing for the past 3 years over the whole forum. I didn't have moderator privileges on all sub-forums until now.
> 
> It is nice that the TC community has been able to accept a non-musician as a forum moderator and I'm privileged to be able to continue to try to ensure that we have a civil and civilised place to discuss music here. My only qualification is a lifelong obsession with music but maybe that's enough.
> 
> To anyone who has been upset or annoyed by my decisions, actions or occasional loss of cool, I apologise. As I learned in my professional life, you can't exercise any form of oversight or authority without getting into conflict of some sort with other people. I'll keep on trying to learn and try to get better at it.
> 
> ~ T-Vox


That speech brought a tear to my eye. Enjoy your new privileges, T-Vox. Right, I'm off to start a thread entitled 'Wagner and his influence on the far right, in Northern Europe'. That should keep you busy on the moderation front for a few weeks. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Congratulations, TV - I hope you don't take assuming your new moderator persona...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sorry, I meant to say 'too long assuming'. Duuuhh...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I do look a little like that, actually. Here's a portrait I had done recently. Handsome, aren't I?


----------



## Merl

Ingélou said:


> Fabulous news!
> I have long been impressed by Turnabout Vox's good sense, wit, fairness, and empathy.
> 
> Well done, TV! :tiphat:


Ooh, you're such a creep, Ingélou!


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Ooh, you're such a creep, Ingélou!


Thank you, Merl - you know how I value your honesty and integrity and your 'wicked sense of humour'.
(Yes, you know how...)

As for my remarks on TVox - just telling it like it is. :tiphat:


----------



## LezLee

Congrats, TV. Do you need to go on a training course now?
Whenever I see your name I remember all those lovely LP sleeves.


----------



## RockyIII

TurnaboutVox,

Congratulations and thank you for joining the team here. It must be a lot of work, and I appreciate you and the others who make things run smoothly for the members.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Merl said:


> Does TurnaboutVox now get his own engraved tankard at the TC bar, own seat in the TC canteen or his name in a different colour?


Nope! Company car (Jaguar or equivalent), plus a jaw-droppingly generous expenses allowance! :devil:

Oh, and tickets to Wimbledon (that's AFC, nothing to do with the tennis)

Nice choice, btw....


----------



## Guest

Congratulations. An expected reward for destroying a rogue group.


----------



## Ingélou

Root said:


> Congratulations. An expected reward for destroying a rogue group.


How snide - and how unjust.

In my opinion, what makes TurnaboutVox such a good moderator is his power of empathy.


----------



## Rogerx

Ingélou said:


> How snide - and how unjust.


More extreme rude I say.


----------



## haydnguy

TurnaboutVox said:


> Thank you (nearly) all for your confidence in me to do a reasonable job.
> 
> All that seems to be different so far is that I get the letters Sr. in front of my forum title, but I'm assured that I have accrued new 'powers' - to do what I've been doing for the past 3 years over the whole forum. I didn't have moderator privileges on all sub-forums until now.
> 
> It is nice that the TC community has been able to accept a non-musician as a forum moderator and I'm privileged to be able to continue to try to ensure that we have a civil and civilised place to discuss music here. My only qualification is a lifelong obsession with music but maybe that's enough.
> 
> To anyone who has been upset or annoyed by my decisions, actions or occasional loss of cool, I apologise. As I learned in my professional life, you can't exercise any form of oversight or authority without getting into conflict of some sort with other people. I'll keep on trying to learn and try to get better at it.
> 
> ~ T-Vox


Tell them you want a "Wand of Wonder". I played D&D for a short time around 1980.


----------



## Triplets

Krummhorn said:


> We are pleased to announce the promotion of TurnaboutVox from Moderator to Senior Moderator. TurnaboutVox joined the staff ranks as a Moderator in February 2016.
> 
> Congratulations, TurnaboutVox!
> 
> :clap::cheers::clap
> 
> Krummhorn,
> Administrator


When does he become elevated to Tsar of All Moderators?


----------



## Krummhorn

Triplets said:


> When does he become elevated to Tsar of All Moderators?


By "Tsar of All Moderators" you mean the position of administrator?

The admin position is appointed by the site owner. It's up to him.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Ingélou said:


> How snide - and how unjust.
> 
> In my opinion, what makes TurnaboutVox such a good moderator is his *power of empathy*.


I'm going to make this the title of my next novel.


----------



## Ingélou

https://forums.stevehoffman.tv/thre...ntastic-aubort-nickrenz-team-involved.647650/

It's official. TurnaboutVox is 'fantastic'.


----------



## haydnguy

Do moderators not have a "Moderator" label where normally you would see "Senior Member"? I was wondering so we would know who the moderators were.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Do moderators not have a "Moderator" label where normally you would see "Senior Member"? I was wondering so we would know who the moderators were.:tiphat:


Here they are: 
Taggart, TurnaboutVox, mmsbls, Huilunsoittaja.


----------

